# How to attract Fox??



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 24, 2007)

Guys,
  I want to know how to attract fox here in central GA of course.
  I would like to hunt them, but for now, I just want to put something out (bait?, attractant?, etc?) to see what comes out in front of my trail cam, so I can just evaluate the situation, to see what's there.
  I don't plan on hunting them anytime soon, and I don't even think there in season right now eh?
  SO, I just would like to know how to attract them, for photography purposes now, and then later, I would like to know what to do to attract them while hunting?  I suppose calling for them, is the only way to attract them while hunting, correct?
  BTW, one last question.  I've ONLY seen grey fox in my entire life, here in GA.  You know, the most popular one's, that really have a bit of red in them, but have grey backs.  
  Aside from the popular grey fox, what other kind of fox are running around here in Central GA?  I suppose any of the others, are not very likely to be seen eh?
  Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 24, 2007)

If you want to attract fox the easy way....put alot of corn out.Squirrels,rabbits,and birds will come,and the fox will come looking for them.I know a guy who used old honey buns from the bakery to pull them in.

In my area we mostly have greys.Until this year I had not seen a red in nearly a decade.This year I have seen 2 reds.A guy I work with has caught a bunch of reds this year though...

I have heard of a few rare color phases,but the species are just reds and greys.Like gatrapper said.

They are in season,but you have to use small game weapons.I can't call them in...lord knows I have tried...lol


----------



## JWarren (Dec 24, 2007)

Go to the gym regularly.....


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 24, 2007)

Public Land Prowler said:


> If you want to attract fox the easy way....put alot of corn out.Squirrels,rabbits,and birds will come,and the fox will come looking for them.I know a guy who used old honey buns from the bakery to pull them in.
> 
> In my area we mostly have greys.Until this year I had not seen a red in nearly a decade.This year I have seen 2 reds.A guy I work with has caught a bunch of reds this year though...
> 
> ...




Definitely put the corn out!  I get pics of a greys all the time at a corn pile.  I watched a fox EAT corn last year while hog hunting.  He was actually chewing it up and eating it, so I guess they'll eat about anything.  So they might be coming to eat the corn and also to eat the rats and squirrels


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah they do eat it too.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 26, 2007)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Have NO use for Fox~~~~~~~>*

Me being a Die Hard, Rabbit Hunter, I have NO use for either the grey of red Fox! My Uncle F.H. Allen, was as crazy about running the fox with his pack of July and Walker fox Hounds, as I am about running rabbits with my pack of Beagles. He was an amazing man when it came to fox, knowledge. He could tell you the differance in a red foxs track and a greys track! He always prefered to run the red over the grey,as they would make for a much longer race! 

I think the coyotes in Ga. have caused a big decline in the fox population, as You will sendom see any foxs where you find lots of coyotes? Just my thinking.
Good Luck on you endeavor.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 26, 2007)

You are right DRK Yotes will eat fox...I have another few tricks you can try to draw some fox Paul.I had a guy swear to me today they will come to dog food,or cheerios,and fruit loops too.After reading DRK's post I  just remember my cousin fox hunted alot and he would throw out old honey buns and donuts to draw them.Whenever he wanted to run fox he would go to one of these bait stations.After the dogs ate the left overs they wouldn't go far before jumping one.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 26, 2007)

Cracklins are a real good fox bait.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2007)

GaTrapper said:


> Yotes dont eat fox they just kill them for fun.  They both fight over the same area and the yotes will usually win.



Not true.  A yote will eat a fox like candy!  Yes they are in competition but a yote will eat a fox just as quick as he will eat your house cat.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2007)

Cat food works as well too.  They (fox) eat ours almost every night.


----------



## Forkhorn (Dec 27, 2007)

Randy said:


> Cat food works as well too.  They (fox) eat ours almost every night.



Ditto- Cat food was reccomended to me and I found that it works. I also used the innards from a couple of squirrels that I was using to teach my kids how to skin.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep and though I am "untrained", I also know the difference between a dog track and a yote track.  I also know trappers and predator hunters who have been doing it longer than me (20 some odd years) that agree and have also seen yotes eating fox.  In fact, rarely will a yote kill anything and not eat it.  No way a yote is going to pass up a kill his or a found one.


----------



## packrat (Dec 27, 2007)

*YOTES*

TYPICALLY A FOX IS NOT PREY FOR THE YOTE, BUT AVAILABILITY OF FOOD SUPPLY CAN CHANGE THAT IN AN INSTANT. YOTES TEND TO EAT FRESH MEAT BUT WILL ALSO EAT DECAYING CARCASSES OF ANIMALS. 99% OF THE TIME YOTES WILL TAKE SMALL ANIMALS, HOWEVER
WHEN FOOD SUPPLY OR PACK SIZE CHANGES, THEY WILL TAKE ON ANIMALS LARGER THAN THEM SUCH AS FAWNS, CALFS OR COLTS. THEY ARE ALSO KNOWN TO EAT EACH OTHERS PUPS. I DID SEE A SHOW ON TV ABOUT 3 MONTHS AGO WHERE THEY WERE SHOOTING COYOTES ON A 3 DAY HUNT. A YOTE WAS LEFT IN THE FIELD AND ON THE 3rd DAY OF THE HUNT 3 MORE CAME IN AND WAS FEEDING ON THE CARCASS STARTING WITH THE GUTS.
AS FAR AS FOX BAIT I USE THE CHEAP POTTED MEAT. BUT IT ALSO ATTRACTS COONS AND POSSUMS.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 27, 2007)

Table scraps will draw em in, in addition to every other varmint out there.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2007)

Randy said:


> Cat food works as well too.  They (fox) eat ours almost every night.



Moist cat food works best.  I've seen them pick up the can and tote it off into the pasture and eat it.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Im sure some yotes eat them and some dont..depending on why they killed them ,some kill for food and some kill to get rid of competition .


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Dec 27, 2007)

Burry something like a dead squirel.  Not deep just barely enough to cover it.


----------



## catalpa (Dec 28, 2007)

fox urine cover sent, put some on your boots walk the long way to the stand and wait. try it while deer hunting just to see if any are around when i used it i saw few all trail me


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 28, 2007)

Robert Warnock said:


> Cracklins are a real good fox bait.



yeah , i have used cracklins trappin fox b-fore . there r also bunches of fox lures ta use along with fox urine ......


----------

